

Review my first jQuery plugin. SliderTabs - The multi-purpose content slider - lopatin

As my recent project and first jQuery plugin I decided to build SliderTabs (http://lopatin.github.com/sliderTabs). I've been studying jQuery plugins and decided to build this as practice. The first motivation for this was the Sliding Tabs $8 CodeCanyon plugin (http://codecanyon.net/item/sliding-tabs-jquery-plugin/141774) as you can tell by the names. I don't like the fact that such a seemingly simple plugin should cost money so I built a plugin with the same idea of scrolling tabs and I plan to add more and more configurable controls to make it truly a universal content slider.<p>What does HN think? I'm very open to suggestions and bug-fixes.
======
michael_fine
Nice plugin, it's really useful. A little UX thing though. Because the box
resizes based on the content, and I guess you wanted to have the arrows always
be vertically centered, they move around, which prevents you from just
clicking through the slideshow without looking.

